#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Klein interesse-onderzoek: stalling vervoer!!

## @lex

Beste iedereen,

Vorig weekend is mijn bus inclusief een hoop apparatuur gestolen. Ik had een eigen vervoerverzekering, die de diefstalschade zou dekken. Maar verzekering zou verzekering niet zijn als ze daar nu hard proberen onderuit te komen. Ik ben me dus voor de toekomst op andere oplossingen aan het bezinnen. Voor mij is het stallen van mijn bus in een zeecontainer een rigoureuze, maar goede optie. Alleen is de vraag: waar zet je de container neer.

Toen dacht ik, ik trek het wat breder:[LIST][*]Zijn er meer mensen die geinteresseerd zouden zijn hun bus met dure eigendommen beschermd te stallen;[*]wat zou de ideale locatie zijn (Amsterdam: hoop technici, Utrecht: centraal, in de buurt van snelweg, etc.);[*]wat zou je overhebben voor stalling op omheind terrein, in een zeecontainer, in een hal of loods. bedragen in €'s dus!;[*]wat zouden je verdere wensen zijn?[/LIST]Voor mij is het absoluut een optie om hier dieper in te duiken en met een aantal anderen serieus naar oplossingen te zoeken!

Laat me weten wat je ervan vindt!

groeten, @lex

PS: over de vraag 'hoe kom je uit je auto als deze in een container staat' is al nagedacht. SVP geen flauwe opmerkingen...

----------


## tha_dj

hooguit 300 euro in de maand ( ben ik NU ook kwijt )....... Gewoon een loods met alarm huren / kopen.

Anders is er in de meest gemeente wel een loods waar men enkele meters kan huren, waar alarm op zit en waar een hek om staat.

Maar goed meeste bedrijven/ hobbyisten besparen op uitgaven voor een stalling en lopen dus een groter risico om meteen failliet te gaan als de hele handel en het vervoer is verdwenen, zekers wanneer de verzekering moeilijk doet. :Smile:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Volgens mijn informatie is diefstal uit een voertuig maar heel moeilijk te verzekeren. Zelfde geld als het compleet met voertuig wordt gestolen volgens mij.

Zelfs al staat je bus binnen met materiaal is dit meestal niet verzekerd. De oplossing is dus uitladen en in een afgesloten ruimte de materialen opslaan.

----------


## ostracized

hangt er denk ik ernstig van af hoe je in deze business bezig bent. veel mensen hier doen het voor de hobby erbij en hebben het denk ik thuis in de garage/bus staan. voor de meeste hobbymatige bedrijfjes is E300 wel wat veel, (ben wel beniewd waar tha_dj zijn spul dan heeft staan :Confused: (zie site)).

Wat bij mij(als hobbyist dus :-) wel standaard is: Er wordt ALTIJD na een klus gelost. dan ben je hooguit je bus kwijt(ook niet leuk maargoed) ik denk dat lossen veel diefstal problemen kan voorkomen. de meeste berichten die hier rondgaan zijn dat de app. nog in de bus zit... :Cool:

----------


## Banned

Ik denk dat de bus particulier verzekerd is en dan valt de inhoud NIET onder de inboedel verzekering.

Als je als bedrijf verzekert bent kun je je spullen die in de bus staan ook verzekeren voor bv transportschade en diefstal.

Ben je als hobbyist bezig is het moelijk om deze spullen te verzekeren Het zou kunnen via de inboedelverzekering maar dan wordt de premie vaak te duur ! 

Heb zelf mijn bedrijf aan huis maar de loods moet apart verzekerd worden en ik zeg je eerlijk het kost een hoop ! 

Zeker als je een bus hebt voor je drive in en je bent officieel geen bedrijf.

Betaal je bij je autoverzekering een normale premie waarin je drive in spullen NIET onder vallen. wordt er ingebroken in je bus en je drive in is eruit wordt er vaak gezegd vanuit de verzekering dat het geen spullen zijn die standaard in de auto zitten en niet onder de verzekering vallen ( je bent met andere woorden te laag verzekerd ) en geloof me dat zijn veel bedrijven en particulieren . sterker nog een standaard radio in de auto valt wel onder de verzekering maar zet je zelf een duurdere versie erin moet je in feite dit opgeven maar dan krijg je wel een hogere premoe omdat dat dan LUXE is !

Heb ik een mengtafel in mijn huis staan valt deze niet onder de inboedel van het huis ! zo werken verzekeringsmaatschappijen.

Je betaalt een hoop premie maar bij inbraak of diefstal hebben ze altijd regeltjes waardoor ze weinig of niets hoeven uit te keren.

Zoals bij inbraak in je auto en je zou opgeven dat er een laptop in zat en een fotocamera keren ze vaak niet uit omdat dit geen zpullen zijn om ONBEHEERD achter te laten.

----------


## @lex

Dank voor de goedbedoelde reacties, maar ben bang dat we off-topic raken. Het ging mij om de volgende vragen:





> Beste iedereen,
> 
> [LIST][*]Zijn er meer mensen die geinteresseerd zouden zijn hun bus met dure eigendommen beschermd te stallen;[*]wat zou de ideale locatie zijn (Amsterdam: hoop technici, Utrecht: centraal, in de buurt van snelweg, etc.);[*]wat zou je overhebben voor stalling op omheind terrein, in een zeecontainer, in een hal of loods. bedragen in 's dus!;[*]wat zouden je verdere wensen zijn?[/LIST]



Ik ben op dit moment de mogelijkheden aan het bekijken stalling te gaan aanbieden aan mensen die simpelweg de tijd en mogelijkheid niet hebben 's nachts hun auto te lossen en 's ochtends te laden.

Vandaar dat ik deze vragen hier plaats. Dus niet voor andere overigens goedbedoelde reacties!

Met vriendelijke dank,

@lex

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Dank voor de goedbedoelde reacties, maar ben bang dat we off-topic raken. Het ging mij om de volgende vragen:
> 
> 
> 
> Ik ben op dit moment de mogelijkheden aan het bekijken stalling te gaan aanbieden aan mensen die simpelweg de tijd en mogelijkheid niet hebben 's nachts hun auto te lossen en 's ochtends te laden.
> 
> Vandaar dat ik deze vragen hier plaats. Dus niet voor andere overigens goedbedoelde reacties!
> 
> Met vriendelijke dank,
> ...



Dat zou dan ook moeten inhouden dat jij de kosten vergoed als er toch ingebroken/gestolen zou worden. Anders is het voordeel voor de gebruiker minimaal denk ik. Het lijkt me niet dat jij andermans spullen verzekerd krijgt en dus zul je bij eventuele inbraken zelf voor de schade moeten opdraaien. Lijkt me niet echt een goed plan dus.

En tijd om 's nachts te lossen heeft volgens mij iedereen wel, het kan je alleen eventueel een paar uur slaap kosten.

----------


## vasco

> Heb ik een mengtafel in mijn huis staan valt deze niet onder de inboedel van het huis ! zo werken verzekeringsmaatschappijen.



Dit is gelukkig niet helemaal waar.
1 mengtafel voor privé gebruik naast bv instrument(en) valt wel onder inboedel (bv. homestudio). Uiteraard wel alleen de dagwaarde volgens de voorwaarde van de maatschappij en je moet wel de waarde opgeven van deze extra's want je premie gaat wel mee omhoog. Zodra het buiten het pand komt vervalt de inboedelverzekering wel gelijk en dien je het op een andere manier (bij) te verzekeren.

----------


## Banned

to vasco :

Dat bedoel ik ook je moet hem wel vante voren verzekeren ( Mengpaneel valt niet onder de standaard inboedel van een huishouden ) 

Hier is al een paar x ingebroken en er werd niet vergoed op de luxe spullen ! ( het ligt er ook aan welke maatschappij je zit )

----------


## Speakertje

Vraagje:

Als je bij je inboedel verzekering een waarde van je audiovisuele apparatuur opgeeft dan maakt het toch niet uit of dit nu een mengtafel of een transistorradio is?

----------


## Banned

voor jou niet voor de verzekering wel ! 

Verzekringen kijken vaak alleen maar naar de standaard dingen ! Een mengpaneel is voor een verzekering LUXE en valt meestal NIET in de standaard inboedel ! ( je bent verplicht als je je inboedel verandert dit op te geven bij de verzekeraar ! )

Je inboedel wordt elk jaar meer geld waard omdat je vaak nieuwe spullen koopt, vaak geven de mensen dit niet op zodat ze bij brand of diefstal geen of te weinig vergoeding krijgen ! 

Dat heet onderverzekerd !

Verzekeringsmaatschappijen zijn op uitkeringen nogal moeilijk ! 

Voorbeeld is dat als je in je auto een autoradio met een tv scherm hebt en deze wordt weggehaald bij aangifte word deze 99% niet vergoed omdat het een LUXE aankoop is waarvoor je extra verzekert moet zijn ! Met geluk krijg jej je schade uitgekeerd maar meestal ook niet want je hebt aanleiding gegeven door de radio in het zicht te laten .................

Zo word er ook gereageerd bij de inboedel verzekering ! 

Als je thuis een home studio hebt moet je deze opgeven bij de verzekering en apart laten verzekeren ! doe je dit niet dan is de studio niet verzekert in de inboedelverzekering. dus geen schade vergoeding bij inbraak of brand !

----------


## Watt Xtra

misschien moet er idd een extra topic worden geopend over verzekeringen binnen en buiten huis, dit topic heeft namelijk heel andere doelen!!

opslag ben ik ook naar opzoek, domweg omdat je op een gegeven moment niet meer alles onder de inboedel kunt laten vallen en het nu bij mijn ouders staat wat dus geen bedrijfspand is.

verder gaan hierover in nieuw te starten topic??

helaas is utrecht niet bij mij in de buurt!

----------


## moderator

Bestaat zulke opslag niet reeds?

Ik kom in diverse plaatsen van die opslagpanden tegen. Schijn je 24/7 terecht te kunnen....

----------


## Banned

Je bedoelt Shurgard ofzoiets ? Daar kun je niet als verhuur bedrijf je spullen kwijt want je mag GEEN handel voeren vanuit deze boxen ! Je mag het wel voor tijdelijke opslag ( bv bij een verhuizing ) daarkomen en niet voor een permanente opslag waar handel wordt uitgedreven ! 

Ik vind gewoon als je serieus bezig bent jezelf voor een ruimte moet zorgen ! 

Wat wel een leuk idee is om gezamelijk een rental op te zetten met allemaal dezelfde systemen zodat je een erg groot systeem kunt plaatsen op de grotere feesten of verhuur klussen.

Dan wordt het toch een beetje rommelig omdat de een 30m2 meter nodig hebt en de andere 100m2 dus je hebt voor ieder een andere prijs ! 

Zo ook met de verhuur onderling is altijd gevaarlijk vindt ik heb al eerder zo gewerkt ! 

iAls er een gezamelijke loods zouden hebben in bv Utrecht is het voor mij niet interessant om vanuit Breda te gaan lasen en lossen ( je hebt al extra kosten van de huur komen er ook extra kosten bij voor het vervoer nar de loods ! 

of begrijp ik het nu verkeerd ?

----------


## showband

shureguard is een optie voor gebruikers maar.

2x2 meter 100 euro per maand.
toegang buiten sluitingstijd moet je speciaal regelen.
je rijdt je bus niet naar binnen.... je moet ernaartoe verladen. Dus je bent weer bij nul.  :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

Hallo ieder1,

Even een verdere toelichting op mijn situatie:

Ik doe techniek voor theatertours. Ik heb een middelgrote geluidset bij me evenals decor. Al met al weegt dit rond de 1300kg. Mijn cases staan op wielen en vormen een tweede vloer in mijn bus waarop vervolgens het decor ligt. Ik ben in bezit van garage in een woonwijk in Utrecht. 's Nachts lossen en 's ochtends laden is voor mij geen optie. Ik tour alleen en theaterdagen zijn lang (voorstellingen door heel Nederland).

De meeste replies op mijn onderwerp komen volgens mij vooral uit de drive-in hoek. Ik denk dat dat anders werkt dan in het theater. Vraag is eigenlijk of er mensen geinteresseerd zouden zijn in het overdekt stallen van hun auto. Bedrijven als Shurgard, Boxxers en Citybox zijn geen oplossing omdat je bij hen alleen spullen mag opslaan; geen auto's (heeft met hun brandverzekering te maken).

Ik kom dus terug op een aantal punten, die overigens ook in de topicstart stonden:

[LIST] [*]Zijn er meer mensen die geinteresseerd zouden zijn hun bus met dure eigendommen beschermd te stallen;[*]wat zou de ideale locatie zijn (Amsterdam: hoop technici, Utrecht: centraal, in de buurt van snelweg, etc.);[*]wat zou je overhebben voor stalling op omheind terrein, in een zeecontainer, in een hal of loods. Bedragen in 's dus!;[*]wat zouden je verdere wensen zijn?[/LIST]Ik snap dat iedereen zijn zegje wil doen over verzekeringen, maar je helpt me daar echt niet mee verder. Lig op dit moment al genoeg in de clinch met mijn tussenpersoon...

Groeten, Alex

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...3&postcount=29 

oude koien in nieuwe sloten
maar idd, een loods huren is toch wel een fijne oplossing.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik vrees dat wij ons moeten verzekeren tegen de verzekering. OP moment van een polis afsluiten is alles mogelijk en geen probleem. Als je ergens aanspraak op wilt maken blijkt opeens van alles uitgesloten en niet meeverzekerd en had het anders gemoeten. Such is life.

Ik heb het geluk dat ik een grote garage bij mijn huis heb. Spullen inclusief de auto naar binnen rijden en Klaar is de spreekwoordelijk Kees. Alarm op de auto en alarm op de garage. 

Ik had, bij mijn vorige huis, geen garage waar ik de spullen kon zetten maar had met mijn toenmalige werkgever ( ben ook nog in loondienst naast mijn bedrijfje )overeengekomen dat ik mijn spullen in het magazijn kon opslaan.Dit was een volcontinue bedrijf met bewaking bij de poort. Misschien is dit een tip voor de overige forumleden ( indien van toepassing natuurlijk)

----------


## voederbietel

ik ben nu hard bezig met het beveiligen van de schuur, (de afronding dan want hij is al beveiligd maar nu nog zo oerend harde sirene op het dak instaleren :Big Grin:

----------


## Banned

als je zo serieus bezig bent met je hobby / werk is het een makkie om er een loods voor te huren of te kopen.

Maar ik denk dat de meeste hier een loods of grote garage in bezit hebben of aan huis hebben.

heb je een serieuse job met veel werk kun je ook gebasseerd op deze inkomsten een ruimte huren.

Die kun je vrijwel overal vinden op industrie gebieden maar wel voor een serieuze prijs !

En met iemand samen huren of kopen vindt ik niet echt een optie of je moet een BV gaan starten met die personen.

Ik denk dat als jij een ruimte gaat huren en dit met een aantal andere mensen dit doorverhuurt krijg je een hoop ellende in mijn ogen zeker voor de verzekering want jij moet deze betalen maar dat kan niet omdat jij geen eigenaar ben van alle spullen samen.

Mss dram ik nou een beetje door maar ik zie het nu even heel recht aan.

JIJ wilt een loods met een aantal van ons gezamelijk gaan huren. 
Zodat wij ook bij jou in de loods kunnen stallen.
Of heb ik het verkeerd begrepen ?

----------


## moderator

2 Mephisto: en wat is nu je antwoord op de vraag van de TS?

----------


## Banned

Ik geef hem een vraagstelling of hij een loods wilt gaan huren maar niet alleen voor de kosten wilt opdraaien en dit wil delen met andere forum gebruikers die daar interesse in hebben.

Hoeveel ze er dan voor over hebben om dit te willen doen.

Ik vind het gewoon in vreemde stelling als hij dit bedoelt.

ikzelf werk ook van huis uit ( heb een loods naast mijn huis en daar moet ik ook dagelijks in en uitladen ( Houd er wel rekening mee met mijn buren natuurlijk zeker als het vroeg in de morgen of laat in de nacht is ) 

Hij heeft een garage in een bewoonde omgeving ( die kun je niet verzekeren voor deze spullen in mijn ogen ) omdat deze box niet als bedrijf mag worden gebruikt.

Ik denk dat hij met de gemeente ofzo of de verhuurder van de box in de clinch ligt over het gebruik van de box.

Mss klaagde de buurt over het laden en lossen ( ik vind als dat zo zou zijn kun je je ook to de bewoners anders te werk gaan ) Zoals bij vrij laat aankomen of de bus naar binnen rijden ( als daar de mogelijkheid ervoor is ) en de volgende dag uiladen en laden voor de volgende klus. Of gewoon zo geruisloos mogelijk laden / lossen.

Ik weet de situatie natuurlijk niet maar dit lijkt mij een oplossing.

Maar ik denk eerder dat bij deze box die hij huurt GEEN bedrijfsvoering mag worden uitgevoerd ofzo, anders was hij niet op zoek naar een andere lokatie die voor hem minder ellende geeft. 

oplossing is een klein bedrijfspand of een loods/opslagplek te zoeken.

Helaas zijn die niet goedkoop. daarom zoekt hij denk ik mensen die ook zoiets zoeken en dan gezamelijk dit willen gaan huren. 

ik denk niet dat dat zomaar kan : een huurder die de sleutel geeft aan bv 5 anderen.

Je hebt dan nog een probleem met dat ieder apart een bepaalde ruimte nodig heeft en een andere waarde zullen stallen in die ruimte.

Het moet natuurlijk ook verzekerd worden.
Alleen hijzelf kan de verzekering afsluiten omdat hij de huurder is van het pand. 

Maar kan de spullen niet verzekeren omdat niet alles van hemzelf zijn dus alleen zijn eigen spullen zijn verzekerd.

Het blijft voor de andere huurders dus een eigen risico om daar te stallen in mijn ogen dus niet erg aantrekkelijk.

Ik denk dat je alleen gezamelijk kan huren als BV  dan kunnen alle eigenaars daar hun spullen stallen en gezamelijk verzekeren onder 1 naam bv van de BV.

HEt lijkt mij sterk dat er 5 maatschappijen zijn die een verzekering strekken op een pand die niet van de verzekeraar is.

Mss brgijp ik het allemaal verkeert of ben ik te diep doordenkend ik weet het niet maar zo komt bij mij de vraagstelling over.

----------


## moderator

Sorry hoor, maar ik begrijp helemaal geen ene fluit van je verhaal, er zit geen begin geen eind en geen enkele nuttige informatie in.

Vriendelijk verzoek om je tot de kern van de zaak te beperken.

----------


## Banned

Dan begrijp ik niet waarom jij dit niet begrijpt :

VRAAGSTELLING was van TS :

Zijn er meer mensen die geinteresseerd zouden zijn hun bus met dure eigendommen beschermd te stallen; 
*Er zullen best wel mensen geintresseerd zijn in dit maar ik denk dat het meer is om zomaar samen iets te gaan huren. Je kunt niet zomaar een pand gaan huren op een naam en dit met meerdere bedrijven gaan runnen. Dit kan wel als je een BV start dan zijn ook alle andere bedrijven in de BV mede huurder* 

wat zou de ideale locatie zijn (Amsterdam: hoop technici, Utrecht: centraal, in de buurt van snelweg, etc.); 
*Over lokatie is  moeilijk te oordelen ik bedoel hiermee dat als er een aantal bedrijven in de omgeving van A'dam en of Utrecht zouden zijn hier wel interesse in zouden kunnen hebben maar geen bedrijfjes die in Brabant zitten of Limburg of Groningen.* 

wat zou je overhebben voor stalling op omheind terrein, in een zeecontainer, in een hal of loods. Bedragen in 's dus!; 
*Niemand heeft in mijn ogen veel geld over voor stalling omdat de meeste mensen die hier zitten lekker van huis uit werken en/of voor een groot bedrijf werken. Dus zonder problemen hun werk kunnen beoefenen.*

----------


## moderator

kijk, leg dat eens naast jouw reacties tot nu toe, en je conclusie zal zijn dat het als een tang op een varken slaat, op helemaal niets dus :Wink:

----------


## Speakertje

> voor jou niet voor de verzekering wel ! 
> 
> Verzekringen kijken vaak alleen maar naar de standaard dingen ! Een mengpaneel is voor een verzekering LUXE en valt meestal NIET in de standaard inboedel ! ( je bent verplicht als je je inboedel verandert dit op te geven bij de verzekeraar ! )
> 
> Je inboedel wordt elk jaar meer geld waard omdat je vaak nieuwe spullen koopt, vaak geven de mensen dit niet op zodat ze bij brand of diefstal geen of te weinig vergoeding krijgen ! 
> 
> Dat heet onderverzekerd !
> 
> Verzekeringsmaatschappijen zijn op uitkeringen nogal moeilijk !



Goed ik ga er nog even op in. De verzekeging heb ik laatst laten verhogen omdat deze te laag was. Heb een bedrag opgegeven van wat het waard is, dan maakt de verzekering het toch niet uit of je nou een mengpaneel heb of een transistor radio? Je betaald naar de waarde en niet naar wat het is, toch of begrijp ik het nu verkeerd. Dit al in thuis situatie  :Wink: 

Goed back on tropic.
Ik stal het gewoon thuis in me kamer, omdat ik het daar ook gebruik, dus echt ervaring met ruimtes huren heb ik niet.

----------


## Lena

Volgens mij is de bedoeling van dit topic toch te inventariseren wat de wensen zijn? Ik denk dat @lex wil weten wie geinteresseerd is in een dergelijke stalling en wat hij /zij aan eisen stelt aan zo'n stalling.

De mogelijkheid of het kan, da's een ander verhaal. Sleutels kunnen met certificaten afgegeven worden en verzekeringsmaatschappijen zien ook wel het verschil tussen een huiskamer en een opslag. Voor elk probleem is heus wel een oplossing. @lex, als je wil, kan ik eens navragen hoe het met verzekeringen zit.

----------


## @lex

Ten eerste

Lena: hartelijk bedankt voor de eerste echt on-topic reactie.

Ten tweede (voor een hoop andere reacties):

Het gaat mij niet om het idee samen met een aantal anderen een ruimte te gaan huren. Dit geeft in de regel meer gezeik dan dat het oplossingen biedt. Waar ik naartoe wil (en dit Topic is dus niet meer dan een orientatie, of andersgenaamd: interesse-onderzoek) is te weten te komen of er ergens in het land een dermate hoge concentratie technici is zodat op een terrein kan worden voorzien in losse afsluitbare stallingen voor bedrijfswagens. Het gaat dus niet om een loods met in de eerste week vijf sleutels en na een halfjaar dertig extra illegale kopieen. Ik ben niet geinteresseerd in 'samen'. Ik ben me aan het orienteren of het aanbieden van deze dienst commercieel haalbaar is.

Dit heeft dus niets te maken met problemen, die ik zou hebben met mijn buurt door toedoen van illegaal opereren vanuit een garagebox of geluidsoverlast of een geschil met de gemeente! Ga hierover dan ook niet lopen speculeren s.v.p.

Graag verwijs ik jullie naar de vragen waarmee ik dit Topic startte!

Met vriendelijke groet,

@lex

----------


## masterblaster

> Ten eerste
> 
> Lena: hartelijk bedankt voor de eerste echt on-topic reactie.
> 
> Ten tweede (voor een hoop andere reacties):
> 
> Het gaat mij niet om het idee samen met een aantal anderen een ruimte te gaan huren. Dit geeft in de regel meer gezeik dan dat het oplossingen biedt. Waar ik naartoe wil (en dit Topic is dus niet meer dan een orientatie, of andersgenaamd: interesse-onderzoek) is te weten te komen of er ergens in het land een dermate hoge concentratie technici is zodat op een terrein kan worden voorzien in losse afsluitbare stallingen voor bedrijfswagens. Het gaat dus niet om een loods met in de eerste week vijf sleutels en na een halfjaar dertig extra illegale kopieen. Ik ben niet geinteresseerd in 'samen'. Ik ben me aan het orienteren of het aanbieden van deze dienst commercieel haalbaar is.
> 
> Dit heeft dus niets te maken met problemen, die ik zou hebben met mijn buurt door toedoen van illegaal opereren vanuit een garagebox of geluidsoverlast of een geschil met de gemeente! Ga hierover dan ook niet lopen speculeren s.v.p.
> ...



Het is dat mijn inventaris nog klein genoeg is om thuis te bewaren anders had ik direct gebruik gemaakt van je idee.
En ik zou er iets van 300 euro aan kwijt willen per maand als ik het vergelijk met mijn kamer huur en de oppervlakte daarvan.

Nou even een ander idee.
Ik weet niet in hoeverre jij werkt en weet dat het in de winter heel druk is met theatertours, maar heb je er al aan gedacht om een oud fabrieks pand voor een prikkie over te kopen???
Je hoort vaak zat dat er van dit soort gebouwen voor een symbolisch bedrag van een euro worden verkocht omdat het anders gesloopt zou moeten worden.

Mijn idee hierbij is dat dit soort terreinen meestal al af is gezet met een goed beveiliginssysteem en dat je makkelijk naar binnen kan met een mega trailer dus als je dan binnen achter een deur vakken heb waar mensen de trailer c.q. bus kunnen stallen denk ik dat je al een heel end bent.

daarbij zou je voor mensen die der wagen wel eens leeg willen hebben ook een soort boxxen systeem op kunnen zetten die je ook kunt bereiken met de bus, auto, vrachtwagen.

Nou huur daarbij een permanente bewaker met een hoop camera's en ik denk dat je al een heeelleee veilige opslag heb vooral als er nog een deur voor de loods zit en een slagboom aan het end van het bedrijfterrein.

Het is wel een hoop werk wat je op je nek haalt en je moet erin durven investeren.
Ik ben hier persoonlijk ook mee bezig geweest alleen omdat ik nog schoolgaand ben kan ik het me nog niet veroorloven om zulke dingen op mijn nek te halen.

En nu even weer volledig on-topic.... alex ik zou als ik jou was eerst een plannetje maken en kijken of dit volledig uitvoerbaar is en daarna het hier de mensen voorschotelen op het forum waarna je je eerste klanten krijgt die op jou idee willen meeliften.

Want je houd natuurlijk verschillende smaken, de een wil een supersonische alarminstallatie erbij. terwijl de ander qlimaat controle wil ivm met aanslaan van de lenzen van zijn lampen.

Ik hoop dat ik niet te veel geouwehoerd heb in de ogen van andere mensen, en anders gooi je met hetzelfde gemak deze post in de afvalbak toch? :Big Grin:

----------


## ralph

Op de eerste plaats, sneu dat je bus gejat is.

Zelf heb ik geen belangstelling voor een oplossing. Bij ons worden de busjes na een klus binnen geparkeerd, of direct gelost en dan buiten geparkeerd.

ten aanzien van de locatie:
Theater doen betekend lange dagen maken, is mijn ervaring. Lijkt mij dat een opslag op 15-20 minuten vanaf huis/slaapadres ideaal is.
Verder zorgt wat mij betreft voor teveel delay.

Denk dat zo'n stalling rond de 200-300 Euro/maand zou mogen kosten. Dat is hier, net buiten de randstad, wel going rate voor een flinke garagebox.

[LIST][*]dag en nacht toegankelijk[*]korte reistijd van/naar huis[*]legaal, dus met een bonnetje[*]flexibele huurperiode mogelijk (bijv. duur van een tour)[/LIST]Ben benieuwd wat er van je plannen wordt!

----------


## vasco

Heb je al eens gedacht aan een City Box (http://www.citybox.nl)?
Maak hier al een aantal jaren tot volle tevredenheid gebruik van. Als particulier zit je wel met het laden en losse (mag 7 dagen per week alleen tussen 6:00 en 23:00 uur) maar als bedrijf kun je hier 24/7 terecht.

----------


## @lex

Hee Vasco,

Citybox was al als mogelijkheid geopperd. Hier mag je helaas geen auto's stallen ivm brandschadeverzekering van Citybox (overigens idem voor Shurgard en Boxxers). Is dus alleen optie voor hen die 's nachts kunnen lossen (en dus niet voor iemand die alleen werkt)!

Groeten, @lex

----------


## showband

In de grote steden kun je ook vaak antikraak organisaties voor opslag gebruiken.

In voorburg (bij den haag) bijvoorbeeld staat het voormalige docter neher laboratorium in delen te huur. Voor een prikkie en goed bereikbaar.
Tegen antikraakverhuur valt bijna niet te concureren.

----------


## Banned

maar nadeel is als je zo'n antikraak huurt is dat het vaak uitgeleefd is en niet gebruikt mag worden voor bedrijfsaktiviteiten. 

Je kunt ook een fabriekshal huren als kraak maar dan mag er ook geen bedrijvigheid worden gevoerd. Plus nadeel is als het verkocht wordt moet je er in een kort termijn eruit zijn !

----------


## Gast1401081

> . Lijkt mij dat een opslag op 15-20 minuten vanaf huis/slaapadres ideaal is.
> Verder zorgt wat mij betreft voor teveel delay.



En dat zorgt voor ernstige faseverschuiving, en dus voor een kamfilter, en komt dus niet goed...

Ook handig : een relais bouwen op je startmotor, met een extra sleutel te bedienen, liefst niet vanuit de cabine, maar ergens anders...Komen ze niet zo gauw weg met je spullen...

----------


## ralph

ojee, ff woordenboek engels-tukkers erbij gepakt:

delay is engels voor vertraging, oponthoud.

Niet de lang in de zon he gerard, en goed smeren :Big Grin:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Heb twe ejaar bij Shurgard gezeten en op zich beviel me dat goed. Ging van 12, naar 18, naar 24, naar 36 en 60 vierkante meter in amper 1 jaar tijd. 
Vind alleen de vierkante meterprijs veel te hoog, daarnaast moet je inboedel boven de 2500 euro apart verzekeren en deed mijn verzekering moeilijk over de beveilingsmethoden van shurgard (welke op zich bizar waren. 

Ik had 24 uur per dag toegang en heb dat ook vaak (mis) bruikt  :Big Grin:  
Nadeel was alleen, dat een bakwagen daar niet binnen kwam, en jumper werd te klein. 

Zorg wel voor boxen op begane grond... alles in die T U K lift stauwen en tig keer op en neer, das een keer leuk, daarna niet meer ...

----------


## @lex

> Heb twe ejaar bij Shurgard gezeten en op zich beviel me dat goed. Ging van 12, naar 18, naar 24, naar 36 en 60 vierkante meter in amper 1 jaar tijd. 
> Vind alleen de vierkante meterprijs veel te hoog, daarnaast moet je inboedel boven de 2500 euro apart verzekeren en deed mijn verzekering moeilijk over de beveilingsmethoden van shurgard (welke op zich bizar waren. 
> 
> Ik had 24 uur per dag toegang en heb dat ook vaak (mis) bruikt  
> Nadeel was alleen, dat een bakwagen daar niet binnen kwam, en jumper werd te klein. 
> 
> Zorg wel voor boxen op begane grond... alles in die T U K lift stauwen en tig keer op en neer, das een keer leuk, daarna niet meer ...



Oftewel: een hoop gezeik voor stalling die te duur is. Vandaar de vraag of er interesse is in een alternatief!

Ik ben voorheen ook bij Shurgard geweest en na een keer 's nachts voor een dichte poort te hebben gestaan (ik had de rekening niet betaald; vreemd want het was een automatische incasso...) ben ik direct bij ze weggegaan. Deed toen nog klussen met huurauto's. Beetje lastig om zo'n auto terug te brengen als er nog twaalf flightcases instaan...

Groeten, @lex

----------


## @lex

Goed nieuws:

De verzekering keert gewoon uit! De beren die mijn ATP op de weg zag, bleken een fata morgana te zijn. Ik was gewoon gedekt ondanks dat ik op de openbare weg geparkeerd stond, het midden in de nacht was en mijn auto geen alarm had!

Deze verzekering is bij Delta Lloyd te verkrijgen en kost 1,5% van de te verzekeren waarde (dus goederen in eigendom; niet het transportmiddel zelf) en een klein beetje administratiekosten.

Maar het ongemak blijft wel. En dus ga ik door met het zoeken van ruimte waar ik (en bij interesse) collega's hun auto kunnen stallen. Inmiddels hebben enkele collega's zich geinteresseerd getoond.

Hier nog iemand interesse of kanttekeningen?

Groeten, @lex

----------


## jakkes72

Welke polis is/was het bij Delta Loyd??

----------


## @lex

Hee Jakkes,

Het heet een 'eigenvervoerdersverzekering'. Premie wordt, zoals ik al schreef, gebaseerd op de nieuwwaarde van de te transporteren eigendommen. Dit wil zeggen dat als je bijvoorbeeld de gitaar van de gitarist vervoert, deze niet is verzekerd. Hij zal hier zelf een verzekering voor moeten zoeken.

Uitkering is bij mij gevolgd na een onderzoek door een onafhankelijk toedrachtsonderzoeker. Hij heeft op basis van een inventarisatielijst van mij (met nieuwwaarde/aanschafprijs (is als je tweedehands koopt anders dan nieuwwaarde, leeftijd, omschrijving) een dagwaarde vastgesteld. Deze dagwaarde geldt als een richtlijn voor de verzekeraar. Delta Lloyd heeft in dit geval de uitkering  gebaseerd op de richtlijn van die toedrachtsonderzoeker.

Over het ER moet ik nog even bellen. Deze staat in de polis als 500 terwijl mijn ATP een brief stuurt en hierin meldt dat er 1500 wordt ingehouden. Daar is het laatste woord nog niet over gesproken! Maar het is peanuts vergeleken bij wat er op mijn rekening is gestort!

Als je nog vragen hebt: stel!

Groeten, @lex

----------


## Berend

Men heeft het hier vaak over 'handelsactiviteiten of handelen vanuit schuur/opslag' die niet mogen. Dit wil zeggen dat je er niet een winkeltje of produktielijn mag beginnen. Het opslaan van inventaris (waaronder dus ook je audio-apparatuur) is volledig legaal, toegestaan. Sterker nog, daar zijn nou juist die opslagen voor bedoeld.

Het idee van @lex is best leuk. Ik zelf heb er geen behoefte aan, maar toch.
Misschien is het handig als @lex meer uitleg geeft over hoe hij zich dit voorstelt, bijvoorbeeld hoe hij dit organisatorisch in gedachten had. Ik vind het nog iets te vaag om me er echt iets bij voor te kunnen stellen, wellicht krijg je daarom niet de reacties waar je op wacht.

----------


## @lex

Hee Berend,

Het idee is als volgt:

Ik wil een dienst verlenen voor mensen die hun auto graag binnen zouden parkeren. Dus het is wat mij betreft geen project van 'samendoen'. Ik zou de financiele risico's dragen want ik weet hoe het loopt als je dat met meer dan drie mensen gaat doen (als dat misloopt gaat het meestal ook echt mis; ondanks contracten en duidelijke afspraken).

Oftewel:

[LIST]   [*]Je huurt een box of zeecontainer die beschermt tegen diefstal.   [*]Je krijgt een sleutel met een slot waar je zelf voor verantwoordelijk bent   [*]De box of container bevindt zich op een afgelsoten terrein.   [*]Van het terrein krijg je ook een sleutel (uniek met registratie; maw verlies is alleen voor jezelf 'onhandig')   [*]24 uur per dag bereikbaar   [*]Elke box heeft 230V (voor lege accu's e.d. NIET voor climaatinstallaties!)   [*]Lokatie van terrein zou in nabijheid van een grote stad moeten zijn (te denken valt aan industrie of agrarisch)[/LIST]Voor de rest hoopte ik een aantal eisen van forumbezoekers te horen!

Groeten, @lex

----------


## Berend

Ok, goed. Ik zit eens even te brainstormen (heb eigenlijk een gruwelijke hekel aan dit woord.. doet me aan vergaderingen denken). 
De meeste grotere bedrijven hebben hun eigen opslagruimte bij het bedrijf zelf, de kleinere (hobbyisten) kunnen hun spul in de schuur kwijt, een enkeling zal dat niet kunnen, evt vanwege geluidsoverlast. Meer dan 5 zullen het er niet zijn in een gebied met relatief veel 'geluidsmensen', positief ingeschat. Lijkt het je het waard voor 5 zeecontainers zoiets op te zetten? Tenzij de huur heel hoog is, haal je de kosten er waarschijnlijk niet uit. 

Want ik zou bijvoorbeeld eisen: 
- Het afgesloten terrein heeft minimaal een stevig (HERAS)hekwerk
- is goed verlicht ook als er niemand is (ook ivm veiligheid)
- heeft camerabeveiliging die door een beveiligingsbedrijf in de gaten gehouden worden. Je verkoopt jezelf immers als diefstal-veilige opslag.
- er zit een alarm op de container zelf.


Vraag aan jou: 
- wie is er aansprakelijk als er toch spullen gestolen worden / de boel affakkelt??
- hoe bedoel je 'unieke geregistreerde sleutel, maw als je die kwijt bent is dat alleen voor jou onhandig'? Als iemand anders die sleutel vindt kan hij/zij toch ook het terrein op? Dus iets in combinatie met code lijkt mij..
- sta je het toe dat mensen het ook als extra opslagruimte zien, dus niet alleen om de bus in te parkeren, maar er ook hun spullen dumpen en wegrijden? ( dit in verband met verzekering, jij loopt dan meer risico dat spullen gestolen worden/afbranden, ze staan er immers langer). Sta je dit niet toe, hoe wil je dat dan tegenhouden?

Tip aan jou:
- Zorg voor een soort strippenkaart-regeling. Mensen die maar een enkele keer in zo'n situatie komen, gaan daar niet elke maand een bedrag voor neertellen zonder er gebruik van te maken.   Als ze geluk hebben is er een box vrij (zeer waarschijnlijk),  zo niet (als het heel goed loopt :-) ) hebben ze pech. 
- Industrieterrein: OK, ( wordt meestal ook al beveiligd) 
  agrarisch terrein: Nee (veel te afgelegen ivm controle)
Wat iemand opperde: oud industriegebouw die ze voor een euro verkopen anders sloop: geen goed idee.  Dergelijke gebouwen trekken ongure types aan als vliegen op een hoop stront. Dan ben je er zeker van dat je je spullen kwijt bent.


Je zal er vast al wel allemaal aan gedacht hebben, maar je ziet er komt best nog wat bij kijken. Wil je zoiets beginnen, zou ik me maar heel goed juridisch indekken als ik jou was. 

Succes ermee, laat je niet door mij ontmoedigen.  :Wink:

----------

